
Show HN: istrumphappy – Google NLP API and Trump's Tweets - gadogado
http://istrumphappy.com
======
gadogado
here's the source for those who are curious:
[https://github.com/gadogado/istrumphappy](https://github.com/gadogado/istrumphappy)

